# Too many people....?



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive got an oppinion, and im entitled to it... So here it goes...

Some people ive spoke to, agree with me, and probs some people on this forum, will disagree (as they usually do :whistling2


But i think at this moment of time, it seems too many people are getting the idea of keeping "Hots" and other DWA reptiles... people seem to be asking questions that could be easyly found out from the internet, and your local council....

Personally i think its scary, i did a poll the other month, and more than half of the people on this forum want to keep Hots......

(This is NOT a dig at anyone, Its just MY oppinon, and im entitled to it.)


Thanks for listening

Dec


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

I've got no ambition to keep a DWA, I like to interact with my animals without risking my health too much. I admire people who keep DWA's but it's not for me, I'll stick to Beardy's!: victory:


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw your poll and I was one of those who said I would like to keep hots, but it certainly isn't anything that I'd enter in to lightly, and wouldn't happen for a very long time. I agree that a lot of people do ask questions that they could easily find the answers for elsewhere tho, but that is the same in other areas on this (and others I'm sure) forum. It makes you wonder if the people asking these questions should be keeping reps anyway! Altho I guess a lot of the time the questions aren't been asked because the person will ever actually end up keeping hots, but perhaps more just curiosity.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe it is just curosity mate, and tbh i hope to god it is.... if too many people start keeping Hots, i persume only bad things can happen..


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol - hate to point this out Dec, but aren't you one of those very people you're complaining about? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol - hate to point this out Dec, but aren't you one of those very people you're complaining about? :whistling2: :lol2:


Yes i am, but im not asking "Inpractical" questions about DWA all the time, and also im seeking proper training


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I know its hypocritical but I agree, I just hope people dont take it on lightly without really thinking about it, and the dangers involved, its not something that can be done on a whim, and it seems a bit of a fad at the moment. I for one know that, laws and circumstances permitting, I will keep them for a very long time.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I think the poll may have attracted people with an interest in hots and would therefore indicate a higher interest, percentage wise, than a true poll of ALL RFUK members.
I have kept hots before and must admit it is not something I would do again for several personal reasons.
However if people do it right, with all the precautions, paperwork and experience then hots can be very rewarding.
What worries me is the number of keepers who are, shall we say underground, who keep hots illegally. I have known a few over the years but there seem to be less now then there used to be. Thankfully : victory:
Stephen


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The worry is that more relatively inexperienced people seem to be considering it.

Will you be applying as soon as you turn 18 or are you planning on leaving it for a good few years?


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

a good few years marie.....get in as much experience as possible


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> people seem to be asking questions that could be easyly found out from the internet, and your local council...


Surely it's better to ask questions than not, regardless of how obvious they may be.........Phoning the council about rubbish collection is hard enough, let alone to get details on DWA's. I know what you are saying though, do you have to do an exam to obtain a DWA license for the animal you want to keep? Does a DWA license cover for all listed DWA's or just a specific animal?..............Oh dear, now I'm the one asking the seemingly obvious.....Sorry! :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dungbug said:


> Surely it's better to ask questions than not, regardless of how obvious they may be.........Phoning the council about rubbish collection is hard enough, let alone to get details on DWA's. I know what you are saying though, do you have to do an exam to obtain a DWA license for the animal you want to keep? Does a DWA license cover for all listed DWA's or just a specific animal?..............Oh dear, now I'm the one asking the seemingly obvious.....Sorry! :whistling2:


I dont mean questions like that mate, and if i could answer a question, i would happily try to help out....But when people say (for example) whats DWA stand for...? and they wanted to keep a caiman, its scarey....

And as far as i belive, there are different catagories under the DWAL, reptiles, birds, mammals etc


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> I dont mean questions like that mate, and if i could answer a question, i would happily try to help out....But when people say (for example) whats DWA stand for...? and they wanted to keep a caiman, its scarey....
> 
> And as far as i belive, there are different catagories under the DWAL, reptiles, birds, mammals etc


Sorry bud, mis-understood where you were coming from. It's probably more curiousity than anything else I'd of thought, I don't have & have no desire to keep a DWA of any kind but I do like reading the posts in this section from a rep keeper's prospective. Full marks to the people that keep DWA's & not only get enjoyment from them but share photo's, advice etc... On the forum, keep up the good work!: victory::no1:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

I am one who has recently been asking questions about venomous.
Although not about the dwa as i got the info from the council and internet.
I have been looking into it for about 6months already: since i seen o'sheas demonstration on venomous and specifically rattlesnakes at the west midlands safari park.

I have no intention of getting one until i know all aspects of keeping, handling, dangers, availability, precautions, cost, and of course experience.

My opinion is: what you don't find out through research and other keepers, you will learn the hard way; which with venomous could cost you or someone a life.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I think most people would like to keep hots and that is what they posted on your poll. I also think 99% of them will never go further than posting on your poll. 

More people in the hobby does not necessarily mean more accidents or terrible press. It could mean more voices to stand up for our hobby and better press also more groups to educate and fight for our rights to keep the animals we love. 

I don't turn people away from the hobby. I educate and mentor if possible.If they really want to keep venomous they are going to do it with or without my help so I feel better about helping them.

Basically the poll question seemed vague to me so alot of people would like to keep hots but probably never will. Also I found found people ask questions they know the answers to to get conformation to make sure there info is accurate. Another reason for the questions I see alot is more curiosity then an interest in keep venomous.


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Eric said:


> Another reason for the questions I see alot is more curiosity then an interest in keep venomous.


That's what I was getting at, thank you Eric.: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I must admit, i have had my fair share of "Inapropiate" questions....But id prefer to ask people Face to Face.... Then i know their techniques and how they would assess a situation


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know this is off the topic...But i was working at a reptile shop the other week, and a couple of lads came in, and looked in the venomous area... and said
" I'd F**cking hold anything in there, i aint scared of no Sh*t, whats the worse that could happen"

It takes alot to get me wound up, and this made my blood boil, i know they were only showing off to each other, but grrr lol


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

They are kids showing off in front of their friends talking Sh_T. If you would have opened a gcage and pulled out a 6ft kaouthia they would have probably run off screaming. Don't take everything as face value.: victory:

If you put a poll up asking how many people would like to keep panther or large cats. I would vote yes but I know this is not gonna happen in my lifetime what we would like to do and what we do are two different things


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Eric said:


> They are kids showing off in front of their friends talking Sh_T. If you would have opened a gcage and pulled out a 6ft kaouthia they would have probably run off screaming. Don't take everything as face value.: victory:



Thats exactly what the shop owner said....


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly... 99% of the people that want to keep "Hot" snakes, shouldn't. I believe it's as simple as that. It is not a "hobby" in the same way as keeping another snake is. It is a commitment with very high demands and a very high price to pay should you make a mistake. As such, it is not something that just anybody can or should get into!

I think that at the very least, it demands many years experience in the maintenance of other terrarium animals. *Not* because it is some pinnacle that has to be reached at the end of a long road... but because all the issues and problems that might be present in the husbandry of other snakes need to be mastered because they are magnified thanks to the more clinical aspects involved in the care of hot snakes. In essence, you have to master the basics of snake-keeping before you can see how these techniques must be adapted to suit the extra pressure of having potentially lethal captives!

I don't think it is a pursuit that can followed just because a person finds a snake "beautiful" or "interesting". Certainly, these are the reasons that one gets into keeping venomous snakes (or any other animal) in the first place. But just having a desire to keep a dangerously venomous snake does not make it right. One must seriously consider the risks and costs involved and weigh them up against what is practical, and ethical, and what is possible.

A case in point. I LOVE snakes... all snakes. I have a very large collection of rare and "difficult" animals and have toiled for many years to reach the level I am at now - and I will no doubt toil for many more and increase my experience and level of expertise. I've worked in zoos and institutions both in the UK and abroad, and I've captured more than a few venomous snakes in the wild in my time. This love of reptiles led to me studying for and attaining a degree in Zoology quite a few years ago. I mention all this not to boast but just to give some idea of my own experience.

I have already professed my love for "hot" snakes on this forum, and given the reasons why I have not followed that love and brought some into my own home... yet.

It is fully my intention to work with some of the smaller vipers in the future. _Bothriechis_, _Atheris_, _Vipera_, _Cerastes_, perhaps some of the smaller _Bitis_ and also _Dispholidus_ and _Aspidelaps_ all have my attention... but I can definitively say that that there are some venomous snakes that I will *never* keep at home. These include things like Gaboon Vipers, Puff Adders, cobras, mambas, etc.

For me, knowing what they are capable of is enough to put me off the risk of bringing these animals into my own home. Some of the genera I mentioned above are already dangerous and easily capable of causing fatality, but at least I would stand a relatively good chance of survival with any of them...

I appreciate that there *are* others with far more knowledge and experience than I have that are willing to take the risk of keeping even more dangerous species, and I have the utmost respect for them and the way they do things. But I suppose what I am trying to hammer home is just because one person can do it, doesn't mean everybody can, or should.

I have to say, it is good to have people asking questions and the only way people can learn is by having them answered *but*... some of the questions I have seen make me despair. There is no substitute for doing some good, solid research. The information is out there and available. The problem is that many seem to want a "quick fix" nowadays but are unwilling to put in the effort to find out for themselves whether or not *they* are suited to the task.

It is all very well to ask somebody's opinion, but that somebody might have dedicated twenty or thirty years of his/her life to get where they are. Perhaps what is right for them is not what is right for a twenty-year old (for example) who has kept a few corns and royals and sees "hots" as a natural step up.

There are no "beginner" snakes. There are men and women out there who have dedicated their whole lives to just corn snakes or just royals and done a huge amount of work for their hobby. Keeping *any* snake demands all the due care and attention these animals deserve!

Heh heh... anyway, I apologise for another "preachy" post, but I agree that the thought of some of the people I have met or spoken to owning venomous snakes (legally or, more likely, illegally) does fill me with a certain amount of trepidation!

As ever, these are only my opinions, but I think they are fairly solid ones!
: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

good answers mate...much respect to you


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't feel our hobby should be held on a pedestal it is no more dangerous than racing motorcycles and cars with the proper gear and training the risk is diminished greatly. For the people racing on the streets illegally it is far to often fatal. Kinda like the legal and underground venomous keepers although you don't hear of many casulties from illegal venomous keepers come to think of it. You can compare the dangers of keeping venomous to that of many hobbies while it deserves respect it's not really in all reality any more dangerous then some other hobbies out there. 

I imagine there are thousands of venomous keepers legal and underground between the UK and united states it is rare to hear a report of a private collector getting bit. So all and all the survey says people tend to blow thing out of proportion.

My opinion 
Be Safe
Eric G.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

I cant say anything tbh... as i wont to keep Venomous in the future, but im seeking proper training, both with handling and the scientific side....

im just saying it seems that too many people are thinking about keeping, and most do not see understand totally what there getting themselves into


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you know what I really hate about the hobby? It's the word 'hots', not having a go Dec (seeing as you're the last person to use the term in this thread), but I just find it so pretentious! :whip:


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Well as someone who has no desire to keep a venomous animal, some non hots make me feel dodgy(BURMS:eek4. I just feel that the risk is too high for me.My abilities and confidence don't reach that area of the 'hobby', although hots should be seen as an activity unto itself.

One mistake is all it takes, an unlocked viv, a loose vent, snake gets off the hook and you and others are in serious danger.

I agree that people get into keeping them for the wrong reasons. I'm sure having a Rattlesnake on a snake hook is more intimidating then when it is in the viv. People can act tough but it's all fun and games until some one needs a few vials of anti-venom:bash:. 

I for one will continue to marvel at them from a safe distance....with binoculars, standing on a table behind a glass screen:lol2:.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Do you know what I really hate about the hobby? It's the word 'hots', not having a go Dec (seeing as you're the last person to use the term in this thread), but I just find it so pretentious! :whip:


Sorry Marie, They made me do it lol :crazy: (changed it for you)


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Lol - thanks Dec, it's been a real bug bear of mine for years! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Do you know what I really hate about the hobby? It's the word 'hots', not having a go Dec (seeing as you're the last person to use the term in this thread), but I just find it so pretentious! :whip:


Damn yanks hey Marie :lol2: no offence Eric mate: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Lol - thanks Dec, it's been a real bug bear of mine for years! :lol2:


Yeah people have different ones... mines when people call them Poisonous snakes, instead of venomous....


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Yeah people have different ones... mines when people call them Poisonous snakes, instead of venomous....


 
Yeah, technically you injest poision so you have too swallow it. Where as invenomation is when it is injected.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Emerald Serpent said:


> Yeah, technically you injest poision so you have too swallow it. Where as invenomation is when it is injected.


Yep.., its one of those Pet hates... Really Grinds my Gears :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I'm not American... I'm just fairly new to internet forums and always see venomous described as "hots". I actually don't like the term either, which is why in every instance I use " on either side of the word!

BTW The reason I don't use the term "venomous" instead is because I don't even think of all venomous as "hots" - certainly not things like _Heterodon_, _Chrysopelea_, or even _Boiga_. When I use the term "hot", I imply a DWA animal that has caused several fatal envenomations in the past.

So sorry for the confusion. :blush:


----------



## Emerald Serpent (Nov 15, 2006)

neeeeah....HE SAID IT


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Emerald Serpent said:


> neeeeah....HE SAID IT


ROTFL... well Lois


I think it comes from the American phrase meaning, hot and loaded (Venom)

I only use it, due to it being quicker to type


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> ROTFL... well Lois
> 
> 
> I think it comes from the American phrase meaning, hot and loaded (Venom)
> ...


*TUTS* sheer laziness!! But then when you're a two finger typist .. :lol2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> *TUTS* sheer laziness!! But then when you're a two finger typist .. :lol2:












Im sorry "ducks for cover"


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Safe to come out yet :lol2:


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally I get worried when someone who has never kept snakes or even any reptile wants to go straight into keeping venomous species, especially those that can be fatally venomous and are also either smart or aggressive with it. (I'm thinking cobras here which always have a certain mystique for some). Some years ago an American who had admittedly got straight into venomous (and had straightened his own life out at the same time) said he tried to steer such people into at least starting out with the less dangerous species.

To me it's like someone who's never even ridden a moped wanting to get a Harley or a Triumph 750 as their first bike. Sure, that might be the ultimate goal, but you'd be better off learning on something a bit smaller to start with (as in fact I think UK law insists you must). 

I find venomous snakes interesting too but I sort of rule myself out of keeping them at the moment for various reasons. I think you have to be aware of your own limitations as much as the animal's capabilities.

BTW I liked your boss's reply, Declan. :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

:lol2: Dec!! All I can say is that it was obviously a man who made the comment 'she's a woman' because he's too lazy to look into it properly and find out *why* she's wrong! 

Cyberlizard there was a guy in the UK that had owned snakes for 6 months before applying for his DWA - he doesn't seem to be on the forums anymore, but that did shock me!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> :lol2: Dec!! All I can say is that it was obviously a man who made the comment 'she's a woman' because he's too lazy to look into it properly and find out *why* she's wrong!
> 
> Cyberlizard there was a guy in the UK that had owned snakes for 6 months before applying for his DWA - he doesn't seem to be on the forums anymore, but that did shock me!!


I know someone that had been keeping slightly less than that, and a few years later, is still keeping successfully, so doesnt always follow, I have heard of people that kept hots as their first snakes as well


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Im sorry "ducks for cover"


Just goes to show the lack of effort men can show when they think theres an easy answer


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

6 months...... and less than that...?....Crikey, thats scary


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, I admit that seems a bit hair-raising to me as well.

I know when I had my corn snake, although he was the best-natured snake in the world and very handleable, he bit me a couple of times just through excitement when food was near (and I was using tongs too!). Shows how careful you have to be, or how thorough with procedures. 

Some writers say it is also a good idea to get used not just to any non-venomous snake but the highly strung ones like racers (_Masticophrys_, _Coluber_ and the like) before you think of getting venomous species.


----------



## Corny_MF (Feb 21, 2008)

i would like to have a western diamond back maybe one day, and also in our area it is EASY to get a D.W.A compared to other areas, all you have to do is revise the latin names for a certain number of any snake, not just venomous, and must prove you have suitable living areas for the animal, and of course pay a yearly fee =]

also, i may have a different perspective to hots than some, i see 'hots' as being snakes where you can see the venom glands are big so can pack a nasty one, copper heads, pit vipers etc.

but call smaller venomous snakes, tree vipers etc, just venomous....obviously its not the case of being 'just' venomous, but you know what i mean =]

i wouldnt take on a venomous light heartidly either, i researched a corn for maybe 6 months before buying it XD

also it probably will not be as soon as im 18 to get one, and also im going to complete my 2 year college course on endangered animals and working with animals and the enviroment course for 2 years, where im able to choose the animal, domestic or other XD

the idea of having a venomous in my house hold is ok with me, but cleaning sub, changind water etc is also very risky, which i dont like.

also the nobs in the exotic pet shop is pretty funny 

at least me and my freinds are honest with our opinions in our local lol, 'nah i wouldnt hold that'

we hold the beardies and stuff, but never would i hold a venomous lol.

so, when people take on venomous light heartidly, its their fault, and the pet stores fault for selling it too them, if i were a pet store, just because someones flashed me a D.W.A and some cash, doesnt mean id sell it too them, not to be out of order, but just to make sure they are not a fool.

also, it would be bad if one got out from an in experienced keeper in south east in the summer, as its now extremely hot in the summer, so if it did get out of the house, there could maybe be quite a few deaths off of one, even more reason to check people know there stuff.

jack.: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im not sure if somnebadys already said this or not, but im gonna say it anyway..

Declan, what you said about more people keeping hots being a bad thing COULD be true, but i think you've forgoten that there is monthly checks [every quarter year] (with my council there is anyway) and you have to have checks before you get them, so its not asif someone who has only just entered the hobby can go straight into hots..there isregulations etc to prevent this from happening.

IMO the rise of people keeping giant snakes and lizards that cant provide the correct space and care for them is a much larger problem.


and i would love to keep hots one day, but i know that this is in years to come.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

i agree there are alot of silly quesions but thats what we are here for, if everyone asked the questions on google there would not be a forum.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you took a poll of a cvery small corss section of repilte keeprs on this community.

don't forget that 99% of those "yeah id love a cobra/gabby/whatever" will never get one.

if 3 people in every hundred who voted "yes I want hots" got a DWA (or hots) i'd be amazed.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Training*

I'd be interested as to what people would class as "proper training"??????

I think you can show people how things should be approached etc but its a little like riding a bike, eventually you got to do it yourself........................


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

think i voted yes, but that would be for a scorpion not a snake much easier to work with and contain as they cant climb there cages. and as ive been keeping inverts for +9 years now i feel ready. also if i can stop a pede escaping for a year nothing else could be that hard to contain!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

keeping a venomous snake is no big deal in the states... you do what you want....


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I wound't say that Va is up for passing a ban on venomous snakes this week I believe.

VA, arlington agenda, history - Experts Forum at VenomousReptiles.org

That's only a few hours from me I also hear florida is reconsidering their permit system focusing on bans althought that's just a rumor at this point. Let's not forget about the Boa and Pythons bans they are pushing for right now as well. We are under attack over here in the states the problem is most people won't know it until the laws are passed.


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Off topic I know but thats the funniest thing I've seen in ages :mf_dribble:

I'm not sexsist in the slighest, in fact most of the blokes I know haven't a brain cell between them.
And the majority of women I know are very intelligent.
Stilll funny though......


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Eric said:


> I wound't say that Va is up for passing a ban on venomous snakes this week I believe.
> 
> VA, arlington agenda, history - Experts Forum at VenomousReptiles.org
> 
> That's only a few hours from me I also hear florida is reconsidering their permit system focusing on bans althought that's just a rumor at this point. Let's not forget about the Boa and Pythons bans they are pushing for right now as well. We are under attack over here in the states the problem is most people won't know it until the laws are passed.


i've heard about the florida thing....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Yeah people have different ones... mines when people call them Poisonous snakes, instead of venomous....


 
Kentucky Snake Identification Site :whistling2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Its not long before the amount of hot bites go up in the uk (which i wouldnt wish on anyone), and everyone else will suffer. i'm fine working with venomous animals that others keep. but i have a feeling that before long the whole thing will be banned in its entirety.

the trouble with this hobby is its ever snowballing popularity, should be a good thing but hey, we keep seeing more exotics related stories in the press right? well we keep promoting our animals and they keep getting purchased...... occasionally by the wrong person.

common boas for the price of a takeaway pizza? bred indiscrimately and some will sell to any old scabber.

sorry, i dont know where im going with this :lol2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I agree, the amount of bites last year was much more than people would realise, we certainly are seeing an increase in phone calls about venomous and keeping them, and some to me are scary, when they have only kept corns and such like, I personally are of the opinion a good back ground experience with snakes is essential , that may be an umpopular opinion but its what i believe, and i believe dave is right with keepers on the increase the amount of bites if likely to go up, I guess thats why mentoring and training is essential, so at least we can keep it to a minimum,


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheep!!!

:whistling2:


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

sheep?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Interest n DWA*

I think the level of interest in hots is one thing but the number of us legally keeping hots is another.

I'd be interested in the actual number across mainalnd britain who are legal DWA keepers (once you discount zoos etc).

Its probably very low.

I am the only one in my county with a DWA licence and the only one who has ever applied (according to my licensing officer anyway).


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I heard a figure from a organisation which has access to the national stats, and there was less than a hundred, this was halved when you took away pet shop licences


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

Is the amount of people applying for and being accepted for DWA actually on the increase?

I had the impression that we venomous keepers were actually a minority, however I wouldn't like to guess just how many people are keeping illegally.

Now thats the scary thought if you want my opinion.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

i think the general interest is going up, and your right, the number of illegal keepers is a scary thought, personally, I have come across quite a few, what I would like to see is a Venomous Keepers ascociation, run by someone like tigersnake, so we can all join and work together on making sure mentoring and teaching happens


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Ive got an oppinion, and im entitled to it... So here it goes...
> 
> Some people ive spoke to, agree with me, and probs some people on this forum, will disagree (as they usually do :whistling2
> 
> ...


I'd say most of the people that want to never actually do keep them (myself included in that).


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I think they're fascinating (obviously cos they're snakes!) but I don't trust myself to keep them. 

When I first got my Burm (or even thought about getting one) I couldn't sleep for a couple of weeks worrying if I had made the right decision. (I always get new snake paranoia) If I had hots in the house I'd probably always be worried about mystical holes appearing in vivs and walls all by themselves and the snakes getting through them and killing the neighbours or something. :blush:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

alot of people say they would love to keep hots doesn't mean they are ever gonna, as for asking questions about hots, yes stuff can be found out on the internet but this is a learning forum many people would like to hear the opinions of those that have experience in keeping them, also not all local councils will give u info on getting a dwa license


----------



## JS Reptile (Dec 3, 2007)

I do have questions about DWA but it is curosity as said people do think it is a good idea to keep them but most never do (like me lol) and if i ever was to keep dwas it would be many many years from now and after years of research,some of which would come from this forum. It was only the other day i had a question about DWAs and i had people asking if i was gonna keep them just because i asked a question.

If people get jumped on cos they asked a question about a DWA there not gonna bother askin and just go ahead with it regardless :bash:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

JS Reptile said:


> I do have questions about DWA but it is curosity as said people do think it is a good idea to keep them but most never do (like me lol) and if i ever was to keep dwas it would be many many years from now and after years of research,some of which would come from this forum. It was only the other day i had a question about DWAs and i had people asking if i was gonna keep them just because i asked a question.
> 
> If people get jumped on cos they asked a question about a DWA there not gonna bother askin and just go ahead with it regardless :bash:


excatly then the animals in question would either be poorly kept and neglectedor someone could get very badly hurt


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> Maybe it is just curosity mate, and tbh i hope to god it is.... if too many people start keeping Hots, i persume only bad things can happen..


 
Hi all,

Not being funny but what gives you the right to keep hots and noone else.

With the right training and time I have as much right to keep hots as yourself.

Or are you trying to push to be an eletist group of keepers??.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Eric said:


> I don't feel our hobby should be held on a pedestal it is no more dangerous than racing motorcycles and cars with the proper gear and training the risk is diminished greatly. For the people racing on the streets illegally it is far to often fatal. Kinda like the legal and underground venomous keepers although you don't hear of many casulties from illegal venomous keepers come to think of it. You can compare the dangers of keeping venomous to that of many hobbies while it deserves respect it's not really in all reality any more dangerous then some other hobbies out there.
> 
> I imagine there are thousands of venomous keepers legal and underground between the UK and united states it is rare to hear a report of a private collector getting bit. So all and all the survey says people tend to blow thing out of proportion.
> 
> ...


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

slippery42 said:


> I think the level of interest in hots is one thing but the number of us legally keeping hots is another.
> 
> I'd be interested in the actual number across mainalnd britain who are legal DWA keepers (once you discount zoos etc).
> 
> ...


 
Hi all,

You are not if you live in North Yorkshire????.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Eric said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel our hobby should be held on a pedestal it is no more dangerous than racing motorcycles and cars with the proper gear and training the risk is diminished greatly. For the people racing on the streets illegally it is far to often fatal. Kinda like the legal and underground venomous keepers although you don't hear of many casulties from illegal venomous keepers come to think of it. You can compare the dangers of keeping venomous to that of many hobbies while it deserves respect it's not really in all reality any more dangerous then some other hobbies out there.
> ...


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't see why people aspiring to keep hots is a bad thing. Obviously people who just want a cobra shaped extension to their manhood are pricks. But what about those who want to do it properly.

surely people wanting to go one better is human nature. Without anyone trying to up their game, nothing would change in the world, we'd all be living in caves still. It's people who want to do something harder that improve things.

As a side note, I'd love to become a DWA keeper, but purely crocodilians. and then only a caiman or two. Nothing like hots or anything


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I've no interest in keeping anything poisonous although I do think a lot of hots are beautiful. I would, however consider keeping various small DWA mammals at some point in the very distant future.

My point is that whilst I agree a DWA license needs to be policed to ensure things are being done correctly and whilst I seriously disapprove of anybody entering into such a thing lightly, this is a forum of animal lovers so it's not completely surprising that a lot of us want to keep unusual, difficult even dangerous animals and like me it might not always be snakes.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I would love to own and look after a gila monster at some point in my life but there is very little chance of that happenin though...one can dream:lol2:.

It sucks that they have a very nasty bite which can put one through extreme pain for a couple days , or so I have read  .


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

> I would love to own and look after a gila monster at some point in my life but there is very little chance of that happenin though...one can dream:lol2:.


Why not find out the possibility? If your heart is set on the species, go for it and see what it will cost.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

kaimarion said:


> I would love to own and look after a gila monster at some point in my life but there is very little chance of that happenin though...one can dream:lol2:.
> 
> It sucks that they have a very nasty bite which can put one through extreme pain for a couple days , or so I have read  .


Thats probably the only DWA species that would interest me to keep tbh.


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

my personal opinion is that DWA are nice to look at but i would never contimplate having one due to the risk of anything happening ohh and the fact id have to move to a bigger place so they could have their own room

also with the subject whats does "HOT" stand for?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

hot is slang for "venomous snake"


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

ok thanks just thought it was short for something


----------

